# Organic Bodybuilding recipes



## david black (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I am trying to put together the ultimate resource for natural bodybuilders, *recipes4bodybuilders.com*, who want to eat organic food and use organic supplements. Do any of you have any great organic recipes which could be included in the site (and named after yourself). Also do you know any great healthy restaurants that you would recommend to other natural bodybuilders and even organic supplements you may have tried

Your support is much appreciated, I want this to be a site for all of us!

Many Thanks and Kindest regards,

David Black


----------

